# Food to deal with eczema



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Poor old Mimi has got eczema.  She's been to the vet and has come away with a de-itchifying jab and some soothing, hypoallergenic shampoo. We've also had a good clean of her bed, toys and all the places she likes to lie (my bed, the sheepskin on the sofa etc), I've started to add salmon oil to her food and we're going to see how all that goes, but I'm also considering changing her diet before too long. At the moment she has James Wellbeloved pouches and Canagan biscuits. Now I'm happy with the Canagan, but JW seems to be going downhill... I've looked around, and the best foods for Mimi seem to be either Lily's Kitchen or Nature's Menu cans which are grain free and the welfare standards for their ingredients is pretty high. I was wondering if anyone here has any experience of these brands or can recommend another with similar ingredients/ethics? I'm ideally looking for stuff made with UK ingredients.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have eczema since birth it not fun, just read apple cider vinegar put on skin keeps it away and heals. I have been using only few days so not sure if works yet. It stings the open sores a bit at first.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmm.. if I were in your shoes I'd switch to raw or dehydrated raw; continue with the salmon oil for sure; and also add coconut oil to her food or as treats (It's solid at room temperature so you can scoop out chunks from the jar.) That's what I do for any foster that comes in who has any skin issues, allergies etc and so far I haven't had any that the regime hasn't helped. =) Good luck to Mimi! <3


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

I have considered feeding raw, but I've decided it isn't really for me. At the moment we don't even know if Mimi's problem is dietary. The vet thought it was more likely to be environmental.


----------

